
Google says it’s done making tablets and cancels two unreleased products - wslh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/20/18693399/google-abandoning-tablets-pixel-slate-failure
======
n-gauge
As phones have got larger they creep into the tablet space, 10 inch size
tablets are tiring to hold, for which a small laptop seems better imo.

------
pjmlp
Yep, if Google doesn't believe, OEMs will follow next.

